# Wanting to add some symmetry to an L-shapped room



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been MIA from posting on this site for way too long, just now getting back to having time to work on toys. 

I had a thought about a wall placed in the room roughly 14 ft long (shown in blue in the image) to help get a little better symmetry for my new speakers (The Statements if I can ever get them completed). Would I benefit from adding this wall and if so would I want it full of insulation, double studded, or is this not a godd idea? 

Thanks in advance for any advise you can offer.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Stroh said:


> I have been MIA from posting on this site for way too long, just now getting back to having time to work on toys.
> 
> I had a thought about a wall placed in the room roughly 14 ft long (shown in blue in the image) to help get a little better symmetry for my new speakers (The Statements if I can ever get them completed). Would I benefit from adding this wall and if so would I want it full of insulation, double studded, or is this not a godd idea?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advise you can offer.


Whilst you could stuff insulation into it, I see no point in double studs as the wall won't be used to provide sound isolation as it would in a dedicated room. You then would want to move things to the centre of the new space.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I was not sure if the lower frequencies would pass right through and I would still get the bass building up in the far corner.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

A bit of both. The wall adds a corner, so you should still get some bass boost, but the wall does not seal that part of the room off, so I don't really see a point in making it "sound proof' when sound can just flow freely around the back anyway.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess I may be over or under thinking it. If it was just a sheet of say 6 mil plastic instead of a framed wall that would give some higher frequency reflections but the low end would almost act as if nothing is there at all. Is that not a good assumption to make?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Correct. Bass passes through glass/plastic like it not even there. Mids and highs reflect off the surface. Some of the mid bass may pass as well.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you're planning on a surround sound system, and that couch is shown in the correct position..then the wall will need to be extended further to accomodate side surrounds..


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I would not put up a wall. If you add acoustic panels to the wall at the first and second reflection points, it would help in creating an acoustic symmetry.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been trying to come up with a plan on the surrounds but I enjoy the Statements so much it has turned my focus back to music at the moment. I had to listen to my whole collection again because now every song I have known for years has new stuff I never heard before. So right now just aiming at getting the most out of the mains and will piece the rest together later.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Mike I am sorry but not sure I follow. Are you suggesting treatment on the existing wall or hanging in place of the wall I thought about building?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I was referring to treating the existing wall.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

That wall is heavily treated, not saying treated correctly but, treated with several inches at reflection points. Is there a reason you suggest not building the wall, maybe something I am over looking?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Isn't the main purpose of building the wall to get more symmetry in the sound? Adding the wall will increase reflections (which you have already reduced in the existing wall by adding treatment) and require treatment itself. Without the wall, there is no reflection to worry about.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Worded that way I am second guessing my thought. My original thought was "alot of the bass is building up in the corner of the side" (closest corner to the fireplace). So I thought I could redirect it to keep it in more of a rectangular part of the room. Then I could start treatment from that point. You have me thinking I need to read more and think less


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Symmetry should be your number one priority..It will give you better control over your acoustics and give a well balanced sound..


----------

